# Etiquette regarding afilliations with companies?



## MF_Kitten (Feb 14, 2015)

I have officially become a part of Kalium Strings now, and I am also working with Oakland Axe Factory and XEN guitars. In the interest of full disclosure and transparency, I want to make sure I don't act out of line in any way in my posts on this forum. Which guidelines should I follow?

Should I insert my affiliation in my avatar area, or in my sig to make sure people see it, and factor this into their reading of my post? I don't want to run the risk of accidental guerilla marketing or acting like a shill or something!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah, I'd think putting something in your signature line would work. Very cool if you to be up front about it. I'm huge fans of Eric and Tom, and I love Skips stuff, so I think it's aweosme that you're working with them.


----------

